# Northern Equipment



## DinverRed (Apr 12, 2011)

I have dealt with these people for years with no problems. I saw a pressure washer that seemed too good and too cheap to be true. 4000 psi at 3.5 gpm. $600. Seems like the peripheries suck but at that price, who cares for 600 bucks? My thinking is if the engine blows up, I will use my 13 hp honda with a seized pump to replace it on a very light frame. Hopefully the tires will last. What is truly mind boggling is that I have owned at least a dozen PWs over the last 35 years and every f****** one of them gets flat tires. Why is that?

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200381528_200381528


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Um, just pump them up with an air compressor  If flat tires is your biggest gripe with equipment....consider yourself blessed. I just had an unlucky customer who borrowed a 695 from one of his buddies. Power surge on the job fried the smart control. Ouch  Sucks when something breaks and sucks worse when its not yours.


----------



## DinverRed (Apr 12, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Um, *just pump them up with an air compressor*  If flat tires is your biggest gripe with equipment....consider yourself blessed. I just had an unlucky customer who borrowed a 695 from one of his buddies. Power surge on the job fried the smart control. Ouch  Sucks when something breaks and sucks worse when its not yours.


They never seem to work that way. I have used fixaflats and even sprayed foam insulation into them which generally just creates a mess when it swells up. My biggest gripe is the present PW I am using....DeWalt 13 hp I bought at the Depot becuase my G Force 9 hp Graco with a Cat pump (nice little machine) died after 3 years on a job that would take a week. Pump seized. Instead of renting for a week, I bought that POS DeWalt. I am using it until the pump seizes up because it does not gear down when idling. The pump is always hot and the pressure release always spitting when the trigger is not being pulled. I don't care. I am trying to kill it so it doesn't piss me off anymore. Hey it was a quick fix. 

BTW, if a 695 is a Graco airless.....I hate them. I have a dead 395 in the garage. I love my Titan 440


----------

